# 2011 Retrospective:  Best News about our DVC Memberships



## dvcersinceday1 (Dec 27, 2011)

i'm likin' the news about VGF, not to buy but hopefully stay at the seven month mark (i bet lots of folks are planning this, though, )

what good news from/about dvc  has blown pixie dust your way in 2011?


----------



## rhonda (Dec 27, 2011)

... that I was able to both _book_ (Feb) and _visit_ (Sept) Aulani?


----------



## Culli (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing special in 2011 other than providing our family great times in a way we all enjoy.  Every vacation gets better and better staying at DVC resorts.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 4, 2012)

The announced Grand Floridian Resort

TiW available for all DVC owners in 2012

Online Booking starting Jan 19, 2012


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2012)

Although I said to myself that being a TUGger I'd never buy more DVC points, GF may just persuade me and that leaves me hope that Poly won't be too far behind.  That would be my perfect DVC portfolio.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 4, 2012)

That I was able to book a stay at BCV's at the 7 month mark in April 2011 .... and that I did the same thing for 2012!  BCV's here we come again!  Had the opportunity to book at BLT both times, but resisted the temptation.  Now, when VGF get built, that might make me change my mind.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 5, 2012)

Eagerly waiting the 2013 point charts!

I have had pretty good luck at the 7 month mark also, BLT MK view, BWV BW view and BCV. Was really surprised at the studio availability at 3 months out for October the other year when I did a last minute trip.


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

Getting back into DVC with 500 BCV points. Both contracts had enough banked points to allow me to pay for two bedroom villas for a week at AKV and OKW.  We, my daughter, son in law and 3 yo grandson, leave for AKV on Monday and its a Savannah view


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 6, 2012)

icydog said:


> Getting back into DVC with 500 BCV points. Both contracts had enough banked points to allow me to pay for two bedroom villas for a week at AKV and OKW.  We, my daughter, son in law and 3 yo grandson, leave for AKV on Monday and its a Savannah view



Welcome back home, Icydog!


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Welcome back home, Icydog!



Thanks Twinkstarr.  I sold for more than I paid for most of my contracts (VB being the exception)and I paid less for my new BCV contracts than I originally paid for my old BCV contracts!   Life is good indeed.


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

Stop me before I get back to 1550 points again!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2012)

icydog said:


> Stop me before I get back to 1550 points again!



You've got a deal!


----------



## chalee94 (Jan 7, 2012)

icydog said:


> I sold for more than I paid for most of my contracts (VB being the exception)and I paid less for my new BCV contracts than I originally paid for my old BCV contracts!   Life is good indeed.



great timing!   

i love AKV - hope you enjoy the trip!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

icydog said:


> Stop me before I get back to 1550 points again!



Don't do it.  Looks like Disney is going to start cracking down on rentals and you don't want to be in a position to have to rent those extra points in case you don't use them.  That's alot of points.   

500 is a nice manageable number.  I wish I had enough vacation time to enjoy that many points.  I know I'd park myself in AKV resort for the whole month of October every year with those points.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 7, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Don't do it.  Looks like Disney is going to start cracking down on rentals and you don't want to be in a position to have to rent those extra points in case you don't use them.  That's alot of points.



1500 points do not last long with rentals. Plus, the 20 reservation rule has been in place for a while now and no one has gotten in trouble. 

Legally, Disney will have a tough time going after renters, since they are the biggest commercial renter of DVC points.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> 1500 points do not last long with rentals. Plus, the 20 reservation rule has been in place for a while now and no one has gotten in trouble.
> 
> Legally, Disney will have a tough time going after renters, since they are the biggest commercial renter of DVC points.



Maybe so, but look how difficult Wyndham has made renting for their megaowners.   
Guest fees, booking fees, transaction fees.  
How can we be sure that Disney can't impose restrictions like this?


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 8, 2012)

icydog said:


> Getting back into DVC with 500 BCV points. Both contracts had enough banked points to allow me to pay for two bedroom villas for a week at AKV and OKW.  We, my daughter, son in law and 3 yo grandson, leave for AKV on Monday and its a Savannah view



Congratulations and Welcome Back.  Enjoy your stay with your family.


----------



## icydog (Jan 8, 2012)

tomandrobin said:


> 1500 points do not last long with rentals. Plus, the 20 reservation rule has been in place for a while now and no one has gotten in trouble.
> 
> Legally, Disney will have a tough time going after renters, since they are the biggest commercial renter of DVC points.



I had 1500 points spread across five resorts but almost everyone wanted to stay at BCVs. Most of the time my 300 point BCV contract was rented 11 months out by one renter.  Then I had to tell all my other renters they had no chance for BCV. Also, most renters wait until 6 months or less before reserving- meaning they had no chance of BCV.  I used to say if I  had 1500 BCVs points and no other resort I'd always be able to rent my points out.   



chriskre said:


> Maybe so, but look how difficult Wyndham has made renting for their megaowners.
> Guest fees, booking fees, transaction fees.
> How can we be sure that Disney can't impose restrictions like this?



Disney seems to be pushing back these days but so far noT with rentals.  I think the eBay people messed it up for the rest of us.  I read somewhere that a multi, multi, point owner and eBay renter, was going bankrupt and was defaulting on his gigantic DVC loan!



AnnaS said:


> Congratulations and Welcome Back.  Enjoy your stay with your family.



Thank you very much!


----------



## icydog (Jan 8, 2012)

_duplicate Post, Sorry!_


----------



## DKT (Jan 14, 2012)

Being able to rent points painlessly so I could pay for our Disney Adventure Ireland trip in Cash....


----------



## Culli (Jan 15, 2012)

DKT said:


> Being able to rent points painlessly so I could pay for our Disney Adventure Ireland trip in Cash....



That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 15, 2012)

dvcersinceday1 said:


> what good news from/about dvc  has blown pixie dust your way in 2011?



no parking fee for DVC members @Aulani
online reservation system coming


----------



## bnoble (Jan 15, 2012)

> Looks like Disney is going to start cracking down on rentals and you don't want to be in a position to have to rent those extra points in case you don't use them.


From where I sit, the threat to DVC landlords is not Disney's policies going forward, but rather the growth of the system and increase in "landlord supply."  Margins there are already too thin for my tastes, and this is only going to put more pressure on them.  It's not as though there is an inexhaustible supply of ready and willing renters...


----------

